# Prayers request



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Dear SM friends,

Please keep my baby in your prayers. Without saying too much because it's very painful to discuss, I am facing a major problem in my baby's development. 

I have only known a few days of joy in all the weeks I have been pregnant and it has been very hard to keep strong. 

Could you, spare me some dedicated prayers?

I am very much appreciative of all your efforts. 

Thank you.

Mimi


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Mimi sweetheart. I'm so sorry. I hope everything will be okay. Sending tons of love and prayers to you. Try to be strong. :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry. I will keep you in my prayers. Stay strong.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I will say prayers for you and your baby. Take good care of yourself.................


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I will most definitely keep you and your baby in my prayers. Take care and stay strong. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Sending my prayers for you and your baby.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You and your baby are in my prayers.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am praying for you.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Sending prayers to you and your baby. rayer:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am soo sorry Mimi :grouphug: You and your baby will be in my prayers.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry. Sending Positive thoughts, many hugs and prayers and much love your way.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I certainly will be keeeping you and your precious little baby in my prayers. I will go to the prayer book you sent me from Lourdes and will trust that prayers will be heard and all will be well!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am keeping you and your precious baby in my thoughts and my prayers. Sending many hugs,

Linda


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

You are added to my prayer chain and each day as I light my healing prayers candle you will be thought of in a positive healing prayer.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I am praying especially for you and your precious baby. I know and have seen that really wonderful things can happen. Have faith and be strong for your little one. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending prayers to you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and saying prayers that everything is OK :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope everything turns out alright for you and your baby. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Praying for you and your baby rayer:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

You and your baby are in my thoughts and prayers.

MaryH


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I pray that all goes well with your precious baby :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Awwww, Mimi, I'm sorry to hear that you are having issues with your pregnancy. I'll sure be keeping you and your baby in my prayers.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Sending many prayers your way. :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Mimi, you, your hubby & precious baby will be in my thoughts.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Mimi
I'm sending all my love, prayers and positive thoughts your way. :heart: 

xoxo


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Thank you all. Some days it's easier to put it out of my mind and some days it is not. When I attended my church's service on Friday evening, the tears came and wouldn't stop. I am somewhat private so I was a bit embarrassed to cry when there are so many people around...but it just wouldn't stop.

I am praying and hoping the problems can be remedied upon birth but the outlook isn't so good...it's especially sad because we waited so long for this baby and I'm already 30 (you all know probability for problems go up significantly each year after 30)...If this pregnancy doesn't end well, I'm seriously scared to even carry another child. The emotional trauma a mother goes through...the bond between you and the baby inside...so strong...

Hubby is being strong for us. He said even if the baby lives one day he/she will have known love. So scared...

Sigh...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Mimi, hugs for you and know that prayers for you and your baby are coming from Bob and Marsha


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Mimi...you, your hubby and your precious baby are in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

i am so sorry for what you are going through. big hugs!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mimi, you, your darling baby, and husband will be in my prayers. 

Sending love and hugs ..

Marie


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Mimi I'm so very sorry you are going through this at what should be a joyful time for you and your husband. I will certainly keep you in my prayers and send positive energy your way. Hugs to you & your husband.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The prayer continue for you ,sweetie!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Will keep you and yours in my prayers...stay strong....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Just reading this. My heart goes out to you and your husband. Tomorrow, I'll go to St. Patrick's Cathedral and light many candles.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mimi, I have been praying for you and your baby, Please read Psalms 139, (one of my favorites) especially 13-16, God Bless you and may you find comfort for your soul. 

Paula


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

In My Prayers!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* rayer: sending thoughs and preyers to you and your baby.

all the very best :hugging: *


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Feb 20 2010, 04:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888062


> Thank you all. Some days it's easier to put it out of my mind and some days it is not. When I attended my church's service on Friday evening, the tears came and wouldn't stop. I am somewhat private so I was a bit embarrassed to cry when there are so many people around...but it just wouldn't stop.
> 
> I am praying and hoping the problems can be remedied upon birth but the outlook isn't so good...it's especially sad because we waited so long for this baby and I'm already 30 (you all know probability for problems go up significantly each year after 30)...If this pregnancy doesn't end well, I'm seriously scared to even carry another child. The emotional trauma a mother goes through...the bond between you and the baby inside...so strong...
> 
> ...


Hoping that things will be fine for the baby and you and DH. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Oh dear Mimi, I'm so sorry for whatever has happened to keep you from a joyful pregnancy. I will pray the Lord will heal your sweet baby and give you strength and peace. God go with you every moment.
Love,
Dee :amen: :Flowers 2:


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

You are in my Prayers. 

Darlene


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I'm sure you are scared and overwhelmed right now. I'm sending you hugs and prayers for you and your little one. The best strength you can gain is by releasing your fears to God's grace. Peace be with you.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Just want to pop by and say thank you to everyone. I dread going out with friends or running into people we know because they always ask how is the baby doing... I don't want to talk about it so we just say all is fine. It's heart wrenching...

Thank you all for being so kind. If not too much trouble, please feel free to pass my prayer intentions to your church or prayer group. I can sure use all the prayers I can get in the world right now.

Love,
Mimi


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will keep you and your baby in my prayers.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Prayers and hugs Mimi :smootch:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're going through this and I will say some extra prayers for you and your (baby) rayer: 

Have you thought of getting a second opinion? Due to experience, I have little faith in some of the testing that's done nowdays. 

We struggled for 6 years to have a baby and had some losses. I know it's not the same situation as yours but I truly understand the heartache you're going through.

Hang in there and know we're all here for you :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just wanted you to know I'm still praying for a miracle


----------

